# 06 big bear



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i want to put a lift on my big bear i found some on ebay there is an abm lift which ive never heard of and then of course highlifter and extreme....does anyone know anything about the abm?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never heard of them but a google search found their web site. 
http://www.abmanufacturing.com/


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This should be the one you need.
http://abmanufacturing.com/images/LK-16.html

What price did you find on ebay?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

And a reverse lookup of the phone number on the web site returned this:
*Cell Phone*

*(954) 636-5288*

This number is a *cell phone* based in *Fort Lauderdale, FL* and is unpublished.


It's just me but I say BUYER BEWARE


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

yea i think imma get the highlifter..


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me know how you like the lift. I am getting ready to put one on my bike and am trying to decide which one to go with.


----------

